# Συμβουλευτική Γονέων & Ανάπτυξη > Διαταραχή Ελλειματικής Προσοχής, Υπερκινητικότητα >  Η προσοχή μου είναι πάντα ανεπαρκής όμως δεν διέγνωσαν ADHD σε εξειδικευμένο κέντρο

## georgef1

Σε κέντρο διάγνωσης Διαταραχής Ελλειμματικής Προσοχής στην Αθήνα που μέσω κυριακάτικης εφημερίδας γνώρισα έκανα δύο συνεδρίες πριν 10 χρόνια. Δεν βρήκε ο γιατρός ότι έχω ΔΕΠ (μάλλον την ADHD (Attention Deficit Hyperactivity Disorder εννοούσε γιατί με ρωτούσε πράματα που κάνουν οι υπερκινητικοί στο σχολείο) και προσέδωσε την ελλειμματική μου προσοχή στην διάγνωση του OCD με ήπια καταθλιπτικόμορφα στοιχεία - Προσωπικότητα Cluster C που είχα ήδη από το φθινόπωρο του 2000. Τώρα βρίσκομαι στην Αγγλία όπου κατά τύχη έπεσα πάνω στον όρο ADD (Attention Deficit Disorder) και θεωρώ πολύ πιθανό να υπάγομαι εκεί. Για να ανταπεξέλθω στις απαιτήσεις του σχολείου και να μην μείνω στην τάξη σε μαθήματα όπως πχ Μαθηματικά έπρεπε από μικρή ηλικία να μπω στην διαδικασία των ιδιαιτέρων όπου μόνο με την μασημένη τροφή μπορούσα να λάβω την γνώση. Ήμουν πάντα πολύ κακός στις ξένες γλώσσες και τις παρατούσα πριν χτυπήσω πτυχία (μόνο ένα Lower στα αγγλικά). Όταν έβλεπα μία ταινία ποτέ δεν καταλάβαινα τι γίνεται, σε αντίθεση με τους κολλητούς μου που συζητούσαν τι είχε γίνει στην ταινία που μαζί βλέπαμε. Για να τελειώσω το πανεπιστήμιο έπρεπε να περάσουν πολλά χρόνια και να διαβάζω μόνο 2 καλά μαθήματα κάθε εξάμηνο για να τα δώσω με αξιώσεις. Τα βιβλία τα γέμιζα με καμιά 20αριά διαφορετικά χρώματα από stabilo για να μπορέσω να κωδικοποιήσω τα πάντα και να καταλαβαίνω τι διαβάζω αλλά και να τα θυμάμαι. Σπάνια καταλάβαινα τα ανέκδοτα και γελούσα για να μην θεωρηθώ βλάκας, που το πίστευα και το πιστεύω ακόμα ότι είμαι. Στην Αγγλία που είμαι τώρα χάνω την μπάλα όταν μιλάνε οι άλλοι μεταξύ τους ενώ και σε μένα όταν μιλάνε δυσκολεύομαι πολύ, κυρίως στο listening. Μου λένε δεν είσαι βλάκας γιατί μπήκες στο πανεπιστήμιο. Ωραία, ας το απορρίψουμε αυτό τότε, τότε είναι από το OCD? Από το άγχος? Ξέρω πολλά άτομα με βαρύ OCD και δεν έχουν τέτοια θέματα με την συγκέντρωση. Το ADD θα μπορούσε να αποτελεί απάντηση?

----------


## pavlosla

γιωργη τη κανεις στην αγγλια δουλευεις;, δε μπωρω να σε βοηθησω εγω ειμαι δυσλεκτικος, και σε δευτερευων βαθμο ειχα υπερκινητικοτητα μικρος αλλα αυτη δεν την εχω πιστοποιηση

----------


## georgef1

> γιωργη τη κανεις στην αγγλια δουλευεις;, δε μπωρω να σε βοηθησω εγω ειμαι δυσλεκτικος, και σε δευτερευων βαθμο ειχα υπερκινητικοτητα μικρος αλλα αυτη δεν την εχω πιστοποιηση


Παύλο ναι, teacher (είμαι φυσικός) και τώρα είναι αρχή και ζορίζομαι άγρια

Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## pavlosla

ελα βρε βρηκες δουλεια καθηγητη αγγλια μπραβο βρε, καθε αρχη και δυσκολη, εγω καθομαι ανεργος ελλαδα.....αστα να πανε... θα συνηθησεις τη γλωσσα εχω ενα ξαδερφο αγγλια ψυχιατρο....

----------


## georgef1

> ελα βρε βρηκες δουλεια καθηγητη αγγλια μπραβο βρε, καθε αρχη και δυσκολη, εγω καθομαι ανεργος ελλαδα.....αστα να πανε... θα συνηθησεις τη γλωσσα εχω ενα ξαδερφο αγγλια ψυχιατρο....


Αρχικά που δεν έχεις εμπειρία από δω εδώ απλά αναπληρώνεις, κάθε μέρα και αλλού

Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## nikos2

εχεις σκεφτει ποτε σου οτι η προσοχη σου ειναι ανεπαρκεις απλα σε οτι δεν σε ενδιαφερει;;
στα υπολοιπα μια χαρα τα πας ετσι δεν ειναι;

----------


## georgef1

> εχεις σκεφτει ποτε σου οτι η προσοχη σου ειναι ανεπαρκεις απλα σε οτι δεν σε ενδιαφερει;;
> στα υπολοιπα μια χαρα τα πας ετσι δεν ειναι;


Για να είμαι ειλικρινής δεν τα πάω καλά σε τίποτα, οι γύρω μου μου λένε ότι απλά δεν έχω θέληση (αλλά είναι εξωτερικοί παρατηρητές, δεν βιώνουν στο πετσί τους ό,τι εγώ)

Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## nikos2

> Για να είμαι ειλικρινής δεν τα πάω καλά σε τίποτα, 
> Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


δεν σε πιστευω, εγω καταλαβαινω οτι εισαι ενας ικανος ανθρωπος που για καποιο λογο δεν εχει επαρκη αυτοεκτιμηση.

στο πρωτο σχολιο σου γραφεις, να μην θεωρηθώ βλάκας, που το πίστευα και το πιστεύω ακόμα ότι είμαι.
ασφαλως και δεν εισαι αρα εχεις καποιο ψυχολογικο δεν ξερω τι ακριβως.
τελος δεν εχεις αυτογνωσια δεν ξερεις ποιος εισαι

----------


## georgef1

> δεν σε πιστευω, εγω καταλαβαινω οτι εισαι ενας ικανος ανθρωπος που για καποιο λογο δεν εχει επαρκη αυτοεκτιμηση.
> 
> στο πρωτο σχολιο σου γραφεις, να μην θεωρηθώ βλάκας, που το πίστευα και το πιστεύω ακόμα ότι είμαι.
> ασφαλως και δεν εισαι αρα εχεις καποιο ψυχολογικο δεν ξερω τι ακριβως.
> τελος δεν εχεις αυτογνωσια δεν ξερεις ποιος εισαι


Δεν ξέρω ποιος είμαι; Δηλαδή δεν ξέρω την θέση που έχω στον κόσμο;

Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## nikos2

> Δεν ξέρω ποιος είμαι; Δηλαδή δεν ξέρω την θέση που έχω στον κόσμο;
> 
> Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


εχεις βγαλει πανεπιστημιο και λες οτι εισαι βλακας.
αυτο, σημαινει για ολους οσους σε διαβαζουν οτι δεν εχεις αυτοεκτιμηση οτι δεν ξερεις ποιος εισαι.
εσυ εχεις δαφορετικη αποψη γιατι δεν εχεις ουτε αυτογνωσια

----------


## georgef1

Το πανεπιστήμιο το έβγαλα με ρυθμούς χελώνας, το θέμα είναι ότι ακόμα και αν δεν είμαι βλάκας με την ελλειμματική προσοχή που έχω το αποτέλεσμα είναι το ίδιο. Το ζήτημα είναι αν πρόκειται για άγχος ή ADD που διέφυγε από τον γνωσιακό ψυχίατρο με το οποίο δούλεψα την τελευταία δεκαετία. Το θέμα της αυτογνωσίας που θέτεις είναι εννοιολογικά κάτι πιο γενικό, δεν είναι κάτι όμως που θα μου είχε ήδη γνωστοποιηθεί από κάποιον από τους αμέτρητους ψυχιάτρους που έχω δουλέψει;

----------


## teras

πρεπει να πας ιδιωτικα. διοτι το nhs κανει μηνες ισως και χρονια σε γουετινγκ λιστ για ΔΕΠ και στο τελος δεν θα σου το διαγνωσουν. Πρεπει να περασεις απο ειδικα τεστ ερωτηματολογια κτλ. Στην ελλαδα δεν πολυ αναγνωριζουν τη δεπυ γενικα, και πιο ειδικα σε ενηλικες. Νομιζω βρετανια κανουν το μπραουν σκειλ. Αλλου κανουν και ειδικες μαγνητικες. Ιδιωτικα θα σου βγει καπου 600λιρονια. Επισης, δεν θα σου δωσουν ευκολα ριταλιν. Και επισης, το ριταλιν δεν κανει παπαδες. Πρεπει να μαθεις τεχνικες ειδικες απο ψυχιατρο αν θεωρεις πως εχεις τοσο σοβαρη δεπυ. επισης το ριταλιν αγγλια δεν μπορεις να το παρεςι για πολλους μηνες. και ξαναλεω...δεν εχει και πολυ εφεκτ. ιδιως σε ενηλικες που η ζωη μας δεν ειναι τοσο κοντρολαρισμενη οσο των παιδιων. εχει εναν ελληνα ψυχιατρο ειδικο στη δεπυ λονδινο.

----------


## georgef1

> πρεπει να πας ιδιωτικα. διοτι το nhs κανει μηνες ισως και χρονια σε γουετινγκ λιστ για ΔΕΠ και στο τελος δεν θα σου το διαγνωσουν. Πρεπει να περασεις απο ειδικα τεστ ερωτηματολογια κτλ. Στην ελλαδα δεν πολυ αναγνωριζουν τη δεπυ γενικα, και πιο ειδικα σε ενηλικες. Νομιζω βρετανια κανουν το μπραουν σκειλ. Αλλου κανουν και ειδικες μαγνητικες. Ιδιωτικα θα σου βγει καπου 600λιρονια. Επισης, δεν θα σου δωσουν ευκολα ριταλιν. Και επισης, το ριταλιν δεν κανει παπαδες. Πρεπει να μαθεις τεχνικες ειδικες απο ψυχιατρο αν θεωρεις πως εχεις τοσο σοβαρη δεπυ. επισης το ριταλιν αγγλια δεν μπορεις να το παρεςι για πολλους μηνες. και ξαναλεω...δεν εχει και πολυ εφεκτ. ιδιως σε ενηλικες που η ζωη μας δεν ειναι τοσο κοντρολαρισμενη οσο των παιδιων. εχει εναν ελληνα ψυχιατρο ειδικο στη δεπυ λονδινο.


Μία μαγνητική εγκεφάλου που είχα κάνει το 2006 την έχω πάντως (όχι εδώ Λονδίνο αλλά τους λέω και μου την στέλνουν). Μπορεί από κει κάτι να φανεί;

Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## teras

oxi, ειναι ειδικες μαγνητικες. αλλα βρετανια θα σου κοστισει. νομιζω ελλαδα δεν υπαρχει μηχανημα να τις κανουν. βαλε στο γκουγλ γκρικ ψυχιατρος adhd london. θα στον βγαλει. πες οτι σου λενε οτι εχεις δεπυ..δεν θα περνεις ριταλιν για καιρο. μην επαναπαφθεις και πεις..α θα παιρνω ριταλιν οποτε θαμαι μια χαρα. καμια σχεση. γιατι δεν κανεις απλα ακσεπτ οτι ισως εχει δεπυ και να μαθεις να οργανωνεις το χρονο σου καλυτερα? μια ταμπελα σε τι θα βοηθησει?η οποια ναναι και κατι αλλο

----------


## georgef1

> oxi, ειναι ειδικες μαγνητικες. αλλα βρετανια θα σου κοστισει. νομιζω ελλαδα δεν υπαρχει μηχανημα να τις κανουν. βαλε στο γκουγλ γκρικ ψυχιατρος adhd london. θα στον βγαλει. πες οτι σου λενε οτι εχεις δεπυ..δεν θα περνεις ριταλιν για καιρο. μην επαναπαφθεις και πεις..α θα παιρνω ριταλιν οποτε θαμαι μια χαρα. καμια σχεση. γιατι δεν κανεις απλα ακσεπτ οτι ισως εχει δεπυ και να μαθεις να οργανωνεις το χρονο σου καλυτερα? μια ταμπελα σε τι θα βοηθησει?η οποια ναναι και κατι αλλο


Ε άλλωστε με έχουν δει πολλοί ψυχίατροι και κανένας δεν είδε ΔΕΠΥ, όμως δεν μπορώ να εξηγήσω αυτό με τις ταινίες ή πχ το διάβασμα πχ μιας εφημερίδας ή λογοτεχνία

Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## teras

.................

----------


## georgef1

> η δεπυ δεν εχει σχεση με το οτι δεν καταλαβαινεις μισ ταινια.ουτε το οτι δυσκολευεσαι να κατανοησεις τα ανεκδοτα...καμια σχεση ομως. οποτε...μην τα συγχεεις.........η δεπυ ειναι κατι τελειως διαφορετικο. ο,τι διαβαζουμε στο ιντερνετ θεωρουμε οτι τοχουμε.
> αντε κ πες οτι εχεις δεπυ...ε και?τι περιμενεις δλδ απο μια τετοια διαγνωση?δεν θαλλαξει κατι. θα εχεις μια ταμπελα παραπανω πανω σου.



Φοβάμαι τόσο την ταμπέλα χαζός που η άλλη ταμπέλα θα με ανακούφιζε ίσως...

----------


## teras

..................

----------


## georgef1

> καταρχας..σταματα να ασχολησε με ταμπελες. και το χαζος και η δεπυ ειναι ταμπελες. απλα δεν σε ενδιεφερε η ταινια και οι ξενες γλωσσες. τελος. αυτο ειναι ολο. μην προσπαθεις να βαλεις ταμπελες στις συμπεριφορες σου και βρες απλα τροπους να κανεις τη ζωη σου ή οτι σε ενοχλει, πιο ευχαριστα. οποιος εχει δεπυ δεν ειναι χαζος, και οποιος ειναι χαζος δεν εχει δεπυ. επισης, τοσα χρονια μετα, τι σημασια εχει αν δεν σου αρεσε το σχολειο η η μαθηση η ολα αυτα? μην τα δινεις τοσο σημασια


Εννοείται ότι όποιος έχει ΔΕΠΥ δεν είναι χαζός ή όποιος είναι χαζός δεν έχει ΔΕΠΥ. Ίσως με φοβίζει ότι δεν είμαι έξυπνος όσο θα ήθελα, το οποίο δεν το λες ακριβώς ταμπέλα

Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## teras

................

----------


## georgef1

Για να είμαι πιο λειτουργικός, πέραν του εν μέρει κορεσμού της ματαιοδοξίας

Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## teras

...........

----------


## georgef1

> δεν ξερω τι να πω σε αυτο πανω. μια φτηνη λυση, συγκρινομενη με τους ιδιωτικους ψυχιατρους αγγλια, ειναι σκαιπ με ελληνα απο αθηνα η θεσνικη


Σ'ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σου

Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------

